# Sony vaio touchpad problem



## Tom7891 (Feb 13, 2011)

A couple of days ago i bought a sony vaio VPCEB4J0E laptop, and ive recently had problems with the touchpad. When moving my finger across the pad, the cursor on screen shakes amd freezes. It sometimes thinks im zooming and zooms the page randomly. Any ideas what could be causing this? 
Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try adjusting the settings Synaptics TouchPad Settings In Windows 7: Step-By-Step Guide


----------



## Tom7891 (Feb 13, 2011)

UPDATE:
I think ive found the cause of the problem. the AC adaptor of another laptop's charger was right next to the laptop. When i turned the charger off, the problem stopped, and when i turned it back on again the problem started again. Any ideas why this would cause touch pad problems


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Touch pads are very sensitive divices. Any changes can cause them to act up. The magnetic field from the PSU (charger) was probably interfereing with the touch pad. (EMI)


----------

